# Haloumi



## Taboo (Nov 1, 2004)

Does anyone here MAKE cheese? I have been making goat cheeses for several months now. Chevre, yogurt,ricotta, and several failed attempts at mozzerella. I want to try making haloumi....does anyone have a recipe?


----------



## wasabi woman (Nov 1, 2004)

here's a good link for cheese info...

www.cheese.com

in particular...
goat milk cheese

here's the info they had for Haloumi-Style Cheese

It is an unusual cheese that has mint leaves incorporated into it after it has been boiled and folded. The cheese has a pleasant, refreshing taste and a firm texture. The product originates in the Eastern Mediterranean region, but is now popular in many regions all over the world. It is usually stored frozen. Pieces of Rich Cow brand Folded Cheese with mint can be packed either in individual packages or in brine with bulk pails. The cheese has a six month refrigerated life after having been thawed.
Country: Eastern Mediterranean 
Milk: cow milk 
Texture: hard 

hope this helps!


----------



## Haggis (Nov 8, 2004)

Mmmm Haloumi, delicious fried and served with some crusty bread and Greek coffee.


----------

